
Clearview AI’s source code and app data exposed in cybersecurity lapse - JesseJon
https://www.theverge.com/2020/4/17/21224718/clearview-ai-exposed-server-source-code-windows-ios-android-mac-apps-cloud-storage
======
Nextgrid
Does anyone have the source code?

Clearview's argument is that they are scraping publicly available pictures. It
is only fair to hold them to the same standards with regards to their code
(which was publicly accessible during a brief period).

